# Rescuing this dog - thoughts???



## AllanK (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am new here, and my wife and I currently havea 13 months old yellow lab (Yoyo). Yoyo is a sweetheart and a loves other dogs. so, we started thinking about getting her a "sister." Anyway, we got yoyo from a breeder, but would like to now rescue a dog. We found Precious at local shelter. The shelter did not know much about her, but thought she was about a year old, and was already spayed. We went to meet her last night with yoyo. Anyway, Precious was an absolute doll. So friendly and loving (and energetic) and she and yoyo really got along well. 

Any thoughts on bringing these two girls together? Having never rescued a dog before, what issues should we consider/look into? We were told Precious is a German Sheperd mix - any thoughts on that? Does she look healthy? She appeared quite healthy to us when we met her, although her spine was very pronounced. (Is that a sign of anything other than being skinny?) Anyway, here are two pictures of Precious - any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks so much in advance,
Allan


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

She looks very pretty! Just make sure even if the dogs get along now that you take things slow.Even after having Ary for over a year she is still changing and growing, I am still learning new aspects of her personality everyday. When i first got her i lived with my ex bf who had a husky and they got along great at the shelter but once home had a few issues nothing major. Just remember to give everything time and don't give up! There are lots of ppl on here with more experience than me but i'm more than willing to answer any questions as best as i can.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

She is gorgeous! You have already passed the first phase, which is that Yoyo seems to approve of her. She looks GSD mix to me - what the other elements may be - hard to tell from those pictures.

It can be a real advantage to have a resident dog showing the new dog the ropes as she comes into the household - in some ways much easier to do training than with an only dog. She will need a regular routine to aclimatise to your home and some one-on-one time with a human - an obedience or other class you take together would be good.

Thank you for considering a shelter dog. There are so many in need, and you will probably find she bonds fast to you.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

What a lovely face she has









Anytime I've introduced a new dog, we have done it on neutral ground, like a park or out for a walk. 

I keep them separated in the house for a few days so that they can get used sharing space with another dog. When I allow interaction in the house, I have tab leashes on all the dogs for a few days just in case.

Depending on the dogs, you might get lucky and have no issues at all, but I start by being very careful and observant. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm always a little leary of having two females. Sometimes it works out fine, but other times there is a constant battle for being alpha bitch. Just an opinion, I'm in no way an expert.









Try to let them meet and see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How experienced do you considered yourself in dog behavior? Having two females can be a real challenge. Even if they seem to get along when meeting at the shelter or at a neutral location things can change when you bring the new bitch into your house.

Being knowledgeable in dog body language can help you avoid serious issues.

If you are realtively new to owning dogs I would suggest going with a 'brother' for YoYo.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

She is a really cute dog! Looks like maybe she's got some doberman in her and a few other things as well! 

I have had two females without any problem--it really depends on the temperament of the dogs and also on how you run your household. Any two dogs can have problems if a rank issue arises. I make sure that doesn't happen by establishing myself as the pack leader. 

Here are some great tips on what to expect and do once you bring home a new adopted dog: http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/adviseforowners.html
And here is an easy daily training program that many of us use: http://www.k9deb.com/nilif.htm

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree with Ruth. Right now I've got 3 females and 1 male (my poor Kaspar!) without issues. I had one female foster who came in and caused problems with both my females and my male. It really does depend on the dog and you as pack leader. (I'm still working on that!)

I've gone from bringing in fosters with friends coming over to do one on one intros to just having to bring the dog in the front door with all dogs introduced at one time. Obviously that's not the best scenario for the new dog, but sometimes it has just happened that way. 

I also agree that recognizing body language can really be helpful in these situations. That way you can prevent something before it actually escalates. 

I would also recommend feeding them separate or at least feeding the new dog in a crate.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

She's a beauty! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Having multiple females can be done. I have five females and three males right now. Three of the females are intact as I show and breed (not GSDs) and two are seniors that are spayed. I also have three males, with one being intact for showing and two being neutered rescues. As long as I keep an eye on their body language and posture, they all do fine. With mine being intact, the only time that I separate them is when they are in heat. Other than that, everyone is able to be together. The same goes for my males as they have to be separated when one of my females is in heat. Otherwise, they curl up and sleep together and they all play together. 

Even when I had my rescued Rottweiler spayed female in this pack, I did not have major problems with her. She never started a fight, but if a tussle got going, she ran in to lend a paw. 

As others have said, it depends upon the dogs and breeds involved as well as your position as pack leader. It can be done and it can be a tremendous amount of fun to have a group of dogs who can play and then curl up together. 

Shannon


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I've had 2 neutered males- as well as 2 spayed females in the same residence - My only addition to the above responses is to take time and respect new things- IE be aware the first time that you feed them at the same time .....toys, attentions, etc.... sometimes one will become a bit more aggressive than the other-
This actually happens between my Guinness (m) and Roxie(f) sometimes the play 'fight' escalates to something a bit more-Generally it ends quickly- but just something to keep a peeper on.
I think it's an awsome thing and also that both are spayed will be a plus as well!


Wishing you all the best luck...........keep the leash loose!


----------



## AllanK (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi eveyone, thanks for the great advice! A couple of additional things:

Yoyo is already spayed as well. Yoyo also gets along with all dogs. Further, on a recent trip to Maine, our friends that we stayed with had two dogs (a male and a female) and Yoyo got along great with both of them. they all slept in the same room; took walks together; and Yoyo just followed them around the house.

Finally, is it normal for shelters to let you take a rescue dog home for a "trial" period to make sure the dogs will get along? It would kill me to bring Precious home, and then have to give her up a week later. It would be much easier on me if we simply brought her home for a "trial" period.

thanks so much,
Allan


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Possibly bringing in a new dog is so exciting. I agree with all that has been posted-alot will depend on how well you establish yourself as the leader as well as the personalities of the two dogs. I have a very alpha female and just by knowing her personality I would never bring another female into my mix. If she had another personality type it would be different. 
So far it does sound like your two might be a good match but be sure to work with them on your own property...someone suggested letting them get use to eachother in little increments while your there (good idea). 
Besides that she is a cutie!!!! I'm thinking the backbone is sticking out some due to lack of food, but do have her checked out by a Vet if you decide to adopt her. That would be true for any new dog anyone adds to their family. Good luck.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like Yoyo and you will do fine. Thank you for adopting. Just let both dogs know you are in charge. I agree on feeding them separate. 
She does look like a GSD mix. Very cute. 
I have 2 females and 1 male all fixed. They get along great! The girls just let my male know how things worked around the house. The only thing they were possesive over was there dog beds, so I got him his own. 

It depends on the shelter. Sometimes they let you foster to adopt. 
If it does not work out with you. She got home time, and you will be able to let the shelter know her quirks for the next home. It helps to get her adopted. 

Good luck!


----------



## AllanK (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Update - we decided to rescue Precious and she is coming home tonight. We (and Yoyo) are all really excited. We will take it slow between the dogs though, as advised. But, both dogs are so laid back, I think it will work out well for both!

Allan


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

It's a great thing you're doing rescuing Precious! I'm sure things will go well. 

Keep us posted on the progress and take pictures for us!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Congratulations - she's beautiful! Please keep us updated, and pics of her and Yoyo together would be wonderful. As a kid, we had a rat terrier named Yoyo. That name brings back lots of memories.

Thank you so much for saving this dear girl's life...


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Keep an eye on how precious relates to yoyo. 

Do not be suprised or upset if they are aggressive for the fiirst few days. I have two German Shepherds, but also do rescue work, and it takes my two awhile to get used to a new dog.

The good news is, at least in my case, is the dogs will get along fine, and the rescue, Precious, will bond quickly with your family.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

How are things going......can't wait to hear the update!!

And pictures of course!!


----------



## AllanK (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Precious (now Daisy) came home on Friday evening. She is getting along pretty well with Yoyo; they play rough (with biting), but it appears to just be play. If I tell them to stop, they do. There are, however, two issues. (1) My wife may be allergic to Daisy. She has had problems with yoyo in the past (but not often), but we worry that two dogs may just be too much. (2) Daisy lunged at 3 different people while we were outside, terrifying them (and honestly, me as well). She is so loving and peaceful inside with us, and with most people outside as well. But, she did lunge those three times and that scares us. I am working wiht her though. Hopefully, the allergies/lunging gets dealt with b/c she is smart and so sweet. Here are two recent pics:

Allan


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Allan,

You might want to make a post a post in the behavior section so you can get tips on dealing with the lunging. I bet if you post in the health section you can also get tips for your wife on how to manage the allergies. There are quite a few people on here who have dog allergies and multiple dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i didn't read thru all the replies... just wanted to add that she looks husky/dobie to me


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Daisy is a great name Allen!
I agree with Ruth on posting in those other areas and getting advice. 

My only thoughts are, when you get her on a good diet (who knows what she has been eating or do you?) your wife's allergies may calm down. 

Also she could be overly excited on your outings, could be why she is lunging. She maybe feeding off your nevevousness. 
Do not give up yet. Hang in there. 
I have had Shadow 5 months, we are still learning each other. He is still learning to play with my Beagle (Bella). 
The vet commented on how much calmer he is, because he has grown to know the home scedule, knows what to exspect. 

I hope it all works out. Sounds like she doing so well in the house already!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Lunging is pretty normal young dog behavior. They love to be as big as we are.
There are many good posts in the behavior section on how to correct it. 
Best is to teach them to sit when greeting people. You may want to try using the prong collar until she is better trained.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

she may be having some leash aggression issues, esp if she is friendly with people in the house.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree about posting in the behavior section. The lunging and aggression can be dealt with.

I tend to think the allergy thing is the major issue, and that is something you and the wife need to deal with. For example, how bad, how often, and might there be other reasons for her allergies.


----------

